# uber a long trip earning 0



## yulongan (Apr 3, 2019)

I have completed a long trip to air port, after I seen earning $93.31 but just a moment it's show 0.00

contacted help center, still waiting....


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

This should be illegal!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

No reason given?


----------



## yulongan (Apr 3, 2019)

STILL WAITING...


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Do you have a screen shoot of the entire trip?


----------



## yulongan (Apr 3, 2019)

It's on uber trip history,


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Large trips go through a verification, should be OK in a few hours


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

You should join this guy and make it class action lawsuit. @Andrew R Uber is now considering if the trip was unauthorized.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/dont-take-the-long-trips.322738/


----------



## yulongan (Apr 3, 2019)

ping is so fast


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> You should join this guy and make it class action lawsuit. @Andrew R Uber is now considering if the trip was unauthorized.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/dont-take-the-long-trips.322738/


he left the trip open all the way back with no pax and he thinks he should get paid just cause he said the pax asked him to


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> he left the trip open all the way back with no pax and he thinks he should get paid just cause he said the pax asked him to


I know it was his foolishness (wrong judgement) on making easy money. But If you look at it from every corners, Uber is still being wrong of paying Zero Dollar to each and every long trips (we have now two cases.)


----------



## ctsome0 (Feb 20, 2019)

Uber has small print of waving jury trials, regular courts, class action lawsuits when signing up. Most states have laws about theft of services which drivers are providing. Contact your labor departments and AG office


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

You've just been "Ubered"!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Long Trips over an hour consider - Square - Venmo - PayPal It is not worth the risk of getting screwed especially on the deadmiles.


----------



## yulongan (Apr 3, 2019)

I have got paid from uber after I made lot's calls.


----------



## Andrew R (Apr 20, 2019)

Me too just today after getting a supervisor in California to take my case after a true GOD miracle for sure!, I will update my post soon!


----------



## Andrew R (Apr 20, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> You should join this guy and make it class action lawsuit. @Andrew R Uber is now considering if the trip was unauthorized.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/dont-take-the-long-trips.322738/


https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-ju...emails-and-god-showed-up.326066/#post-4975630
https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-ju...emails-and-god-showed-up.326066/#post-4975630


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I get this message frequently, just tap on your photo then tap earnings, you’ll see what you earned there.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

yulongan said:


> I have completed a long trip to air port, after I seen earning $93.31 but just a moment it's show 0.00
> 
> contacted help center, still waiting....
> 
> View attachment 314526


Did you do a RT empty?


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

UberPrius11 said:


> Large trips go through a verification, should be OK in a few hours


But he should be on guber's nerve. They have 100s of excuses to delay / hold for several weeks.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Andrew R said:


> Me too just today after getting a supervisor in California to take my case after a true GOD miracle for sure!, I will update my post soon!


Glad to hear that you got what you deserved back


----------



## Mr. MJG (Jun 17, 2019)

UberPrius11 said:


> Large trips go through a verification, should be OK in a few hours


Hi there..got long trip yesterday and it got zeroed out.support says it got up to 48 hours to verify. It's been 18 hours. I've had two long ones with no issue..any idea?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

yulongan said:


> I have completed a long trip to air port, after I seen earning $93.31 but just a moment it's show 0.00
> 
> contacted help center, still waiting....
> 
> View attachment 314526


--------------------

What is HST ? My first thought is that the Paxs payment was denied. I know -- Why doesn't Uber check before the trip?
If payment denied, you are screwed.



Mr. MJG said:


> Hi there..got long trip yesterday and it got zeroed out.support says it got up to 48 hours to verify. It's been 18 hours. I've had two long ones with no issue..any idea?


---------------------
My only thought is that Uber presents the payment several times until it is approved. Since you had 3 trips and only delay payment with one, the only variable in the three is the company(s) paying the bill -- like a bank or a credit card.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Mr. MJG said:


> Hi there..got long trip yesterday and it got zeroed out.support says it got up to 48 hours to verify. It's been 18 hours. I've had two long ones with no issue..any idea?


Once it breaks a certain amount they claw it back to verify but usually no issue within the 24-48 hours. I've only had rides as high as 160-170 so those don't take as long but it was still over 24 hours


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

This is right there in the HELP section in the app. Right there, in the app.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello driver,

We are terribly sorry for any inconvenience. There is a known glitch in the system which has been causing errors in your market. We are aware of the issue and Uber engineers are working to fix the problem. The issue should be resolved within 48 hours. Please check back then.

Best,

Uber


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

UberPrius11 said:


> Large trips go through a verification, should be OK in a few hours


has happened to me on long trips several times. Can take as long as 24-48 hours from my experience. Always end up getting paid.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------
> 
> What is HST ?


Harmonized Sales Tax. Some provinces got together with the Federal Gov and blended their sales taxes into one instead of two systems.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Message from Uber Support.

All drivers need to exhibit patience on all matters of pay. The payroll department has been participating in some new quality of work life programs to relieve stress.

Please have patience, I"m off dancing right now.









Sincerely,

Gary, your payroll manager.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

This is why I don't do longer trips than going to the airport, or across town. $50 max in my jeans at the best case.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------
> 
> What is HST ? My first thought is that the Paxs payment was denied. I know -- Why doesn't Uber check before the trip?
> If payment denied, you are screwed.


Not true. If Uber made a mistake with the pax's card, it's not your fault. You gave the service. Took pax from point A to B.
That's a loss for Uber, because they have to pay you no matter what.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

yulongan said:


> I have completed a long trip to air port, after I seen earning $93.31 but just a moment it's show 0.00
> 
> contacted help center, still waiting....
> 
> View attachment 314526


Long trips are audited, you'll get paid within 48 hours, most of the time. Patience, I've never Not been paid.


----------



## BritSilverFox (Jul 23, 2019)

OK ... so I had a looo-ooong trip from Toronto to past Kingston, a 3.5 hour drive at best of times. The punter (ie . pax) called to advise it would be around 6-hour total, I agreed. When I opened request U told me 4.5 hours just to destination - OK, rush hour traffic, I . understood.
After an hour & change U App said 'please drop your pax at closest safe spot, U is now closing the ride. 2 minutes later - closed!
Called Support - 'My pax is less than a third way home; we're in the middle of ...... nowhere .. do you want me to tell pax 'Sorry, U doesn't want your business, please exit the vehicle'? [Pax heard all this on speaker] . 
Support: 'please get pax to raise new Request'
Pax to me: 'tell them my phone doesn't work out here'
Me to Support: 'He can't'. Reopen trip'
Support: ' We can't'
Pax to me: 'I'll pay you cash - tell them we worked it out ...'
Me to Support; 'Thanks for great PR here - we now BOTH have a pissed off customer - great job. Thanks. Bye'
delivered pax, got cash - also complicated as they had billed original hour & change.

So, on way home - i thought, I've got 3.5 hours to get to bottom of this. Called Support.

Me to Support: 'Why canx trip?'
Support: 'We advise drivers not to take on trips greater than 3 hours'
Me: 'BUT Trip TOLD me it would be 4.5 hours (due to traffic .....)'
Support: 'we don't know - ...... (wait for it .....) ..... it's the App'!!
I thanked them for their supportive & completely useless, if not damaging PR & went home.

I later found out that when U Servers have problems they start to cut off 'outlying' trips to avoid JUST this issue !!! - GREAT WORK IT - Way to go! (... & I was in IT for 55 years before retiring - I would have fired designer & tester who allowed this to happen)

Anyone have similar occurrences ??


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

BritSilverFox said:


> OK ... so I had a looo-ooong trip from Toronto to past Kingston, a 3.5 hour drive at best of times. The punter (ie . pax) called to advise it would be around 6-hour total, I agreed. When I opened request U told me 4.5 hours just to destination - OK, rush hour traffic, I . understood.
> After an hour & change U App said 'please drop your pax at closest safe spot, U is now closing the ride. 2 minutes later - closed!
> Called Support - 'My pax is less than a third way home; we're in the middle of ...... nowhere .. do you want me to tell pax 'Sorry, U doesn't want your business, please exit the vehicle'? [Pax heard all this on speaker] .
> Support: 'please get pax to raise new Request'
> ...


Trip limits have been in place since the very beginning of Uber. Yes, they will allow a rider to request a very looking trip but they will cut it off at some point. The screen shot below is directly from the Uber app.

Also, Uber contracts support to an off shore third party. They are not able to handle anything nearly this complex, don't waste your time.

Educate yourselves people.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

BritSilverFox said:


> I was in IT for 55 years before retiring - I would have fired designer & tester who allowed this to happen)


I'm trying to do numbers... if you've been 55 years working in IT, and you can start working at the age of 18 (I believe in the US that's the minimum age), then: 18+55= you are 73 years old.

Assuming you retired last year, it adds 1 year (74). Also, if you studied IT, that may have taken at least 3 years (you are now 77 years old).

Please, tell me your age... are you a 77 year old Uber driver?? That's awesome. And if you are older, you are even more awesome.


----------

